# campa BB30 cups for 2011 orca



## vedran (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello.
I'm waiting for my 2011 orca to come, so I need to order some parts for assembly.
As I can see there are two types of BB30 cups in campa catalogue, 68x42 and 68x46.
I suppose that 42 and 46 refer to BB shell inner diameter. Do you maybe know which diameter is right for 2011 orca? 
Best regards.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I believe that 68x42 is the standard BB30 and 68x46 is the Press Fit 30 (as used in the Lynskey Helix OS and Moots RSL, and some other frames).


----------



## Haste77 (Jan 31, 2012)

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******.


----------



## outcast7 (Nov 17, 2011)

It uses standard BB30 cups which are 42mm. For future reference here is the basic tech information on Orca framesets
http://www.orbea.com/doc/bicis/ORB_Orca_Tech_Final.pdf


----------



## tyler71385 (Apr 29, 2012)

Outcast7 - Can you post a link to the tech manual for a 2008 Opal?


----------

